# Thompson .50 Cal Grey Hawk muzzleloader suggested grain



## fishracks

I was given this rifle it is new but without a manual. what is the suggested powder grain for this firearm? thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper

Go to Tompson center web site and down load a free owners manual for it. I'm sure the grey hawk is the SS version of the fire hawk.
http://www.tcarms.com/manuals/
Start with some thing like 70 gr. loose powder like Triple 7, a MMP green sabot and a 250 to 300gr. bullet, Ilike the Speers.
I would not go over 120gr. of powder till you read the manual. Even then I think you will find the best charge will be less than 120gr.

 Al


----------

